# Waiting on Poppy’s first kids!



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

My first ever kid to be born is now awaiting her own babies! Poppy is 15months old now and due any day. Of course I’m being a helicopter goat mum and hovering over her nonstop - being my first kid, she is very special to me.

She is bred to our buck Robin who so far only has one baby on the ground (I’ve since sold both the dam and kid).

Of the small number of kids we’ve had born, Poppy is so far still the only doe so I’m praying she gives me a doeling!

Buck was put in on October 6, but I saw them breed on October 7. So today would be day 143/144. She did give me a false alarm back on the 17th, with a lot of discharge, restlessness etc. I’ve been watching her closely ever since! We’re having torrential rain and flooding here at the moment so she’s in a temporary pen inside our shed where I can keep a close eye on her.

Ligaments are getting squishy but still there - and her udder developed months ago! She is a FF and I’ve never seen one bag up like she did. One side is more full than the other but not tight yet. She’s a very quiet doe usually and has been chatting quietly to me this morning, but other than that she’s just hanging out.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Can’t wait to see Poppy’s kids!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks SO ready, and what a pretty girl she is. Keep whispering in her ear for twin does! Best wishes


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

What a pretty girl! I love her socks! She is huge!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> She looks SO ready, and what a pretty girl she is. Keep whispering in her ear for twin does! Best wishes


Haha! I keep telling her that. So I bet to spite me she’ll have a single buck! She will be only my fourth kidding and so far I’ve had:
Triplets, 1 doe (Poppy!) 2 bucks
Single buck
Single buck

So pressure’s on for Pops lol!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Chanceosunshine said:


> What a pretty girl! I love her socks! She is huge!


Yes! I love her little socks too. As a kid she was super cute, it looked like she’d been dipped in white paint on her feet and the end of her tail. I’ll try and find a photo!

Sometimes I look at her and think she’s enormous, and other times she doesn’t look anywhere near as big haha. Her belly has definitely dropped a bit now so doesn’t look as gigantic when I look at her.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Here’s Poppy as a kid! She was so stinkin cute. I really like how she’s grown up.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Best of luck and happy kidding! Sending pink wishes your way!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

McCarthyFarms said:


> View attachment 223797
> 
> Here’s Poppy as a kid! She was so stinkin cute. I really like how she’s grown up.


Oh goodness!! She really was so stinkin cute!! My thoughts exactly! 
As an adult she has an elegant looking face. Maybe she’s just being serious since she’s ready to pop though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a little cutie she was! And now she is gorgeous!
Best wishes for her kidding!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She was a cutie!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Lots of head stretching and lip curling going on at the moment. She stopped to sniff her pee, lifted her lip and I noticed she’s lost a couple of teeth! I’ve never noticed that before. Had to do a quick google to be sure it was normal. She’s 15 months now.
Ligaments still just hanging in there but she’s definitely uncomfortable, poor girl. Trying to get my human kids to have a nap so I can watch her in peace for a while!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Poppy just got up and started yelling. Aggressively ate her grain for a minute while yelling the whole time, had a big drink of water then paced around yelling for a few minutes before plopping back down in her corner. Yelled a couple more times and is now just sitting there panting. 
I’m hoping things are happening but don’t want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

sure do sound close! What breed is she? Kinder? Mini Nubian? Or?


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> sure do sound close! What breed is she? Kinder? Mini Nubian? Or?


Technically mini Nubian, but she is registered as Nigerian dwarf. Part of my breeding up program as NDs are still fairly new over here (Australia). Mama was Nubian/Saanen and her sire is 75% ND. She’s in kid to another 75% ND


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s adorable! I can’t wait to see her kids! I’m sure they will be just as cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Well I was certain Poppy would go last night. She was so loud all day, was getting up and down, yawning nonstop, kicking her leg out and rearranging her weight. I swore I sore a couple of contractions too but she has well and truly been putting the doe code into play. I slept by her pen all night only for her to do absolutely nothing again LOL.

Today is day 145. Ligaments are very mushy but still just there I think. I have the vet coming today to do bloods for CAE etc so she’ll probably start having babies as we approach her with the needle LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh okay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still holding them hostage. 🥴


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> Still holding them hostage.


She sure is, the little stinker! Definitely getting more uncomfortable but she’s doing her very best to stick by the doe code LOL
Vulva is a little bit more swollen this morning I think, though at this point I’m probably imagining it!

Not a lot of action but every time I leave her she starts screaming at the top of her lungs. 
Thankfully we have some crazy wet weather this week which means I’m out of work until it dries up, so I have the time to sit by her side 24/7 haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like a sweet heart.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She is a sweet girl…when she wants to be! She’s our herd queen and can be a bit of a bossy little thing. While she’s in the kidding stall, one of my new does Piper has claimed that role, so will be interesting to see what happens when they’re reunited hehe
She’s friendly, but not a super snuggly doe. Which was one of the reasons I put her into the kidding pen initially is she came right over asking for love which NEVER happens.

Still no action…day 147 today. She really doesn’t want me touching her back end to check ligaments (I usually just do it through the fence) so I’ll hop in with her today and check. 

My bet is she’ll go tomorrow afternoon…because I have plans to go out!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

I think we might have some action today!!

When I finally got in to check her ligaments this morning they were veeeery squishy. Still there but very soft.

I just took the kids (human ones LOL) out to the bakery for a treat, was gone about 30mins. When I came home Poppy was yelling, laying down and I could see a tiny bit of mucous starting inside her vulva. Not a string yet, and when she stood up I couldn’t see it, but laying down her vulva is pretty open.

I’ve been home about 10 minutes and she’s pacing around frantically and hollering. Fingers crossed she isn’t fooling me again 
I’ve been on Poppy watch since Feb 17 when she first started acting like she was showing signs! Day 147 today


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You go, Poppy! Good luck!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

How exciting! It would be so cool if any of her babies come out wearing socks! Praying for Poppy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Chanceosunshine said:


> How exciting! It would be so cool if any of her babies come out wearing socks! Praying for Poppy!


That WOULD be cool!! I’m excited to see what her babies look like!


She just laid down for a moment (yelling the whole time), stood up and had a big contraction. So things are definitely moving! Yay!!! Now watch her do this for the next 12 hours and drive me crazy haha


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any updates? Hope all is well!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Nothing yet! A couple of contractions, very restless and a string of mucous but no pushing yet. Come on Poppy!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Come on Poppy! Let’s see those babies!
Happy Kidding🐐🐐😁


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

At what point do you start to worry that nothing is progressing? Poppy has been in noticeable labour since 10:30 am - no ligaments, streaming mucous (on and off), up and down non stop. Then she’ll kind of stall out and rest doing nothing for 30-45mins. Then will be vocal, up and down again, more mucous. She’s just chilling chewing her cud right now and it’s 6pm. She’s had a few contractions but nothing major and all very spaced out…no pushing.

She’ll only be my fourth kidding, and I missed the 3rd lol. The other 2 was about 6 hours from the time I noticed they were in labour to the time we had kids.

Should I just be patient? Should I have a feel? I’m worried something might be wrong


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Just as I posted that she stood up and now has a huge line of mucous. Still no contractions or pushing yet though


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

How's Poppy now?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If you haven’t, lube and glove up and check to see if she’s dialated. You only need a couple fingers to check. If you hit a wall then she’s not. If you feel a kid at the door, chances are she’ll start pushing against your hand and it’ll get her moving along.
Best of luck.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She’s had contractions on and off, but lots of laying around doing nothing. She’s had a couple of big naps. It’s midnight here now…I’ve been hesitant to go in if it’s not needed since she hasn’t been pushing or anything and I don’t know if she’s just taking her sweet time. But I think I’ll glove up and have a feel. Eek. I’ve been so worried about her and now I’m getting concerned. Will let you know what I feel if anything


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She’s had contractions on and off, but lots of laying around doing nothing. She’s had a couple of big naps. It’s midnight here now…I’ve been hesitant to go in if it’s not needed since she hasn’t been pushing or anything and I don’t know if she’s just taking her sweet time. But I think I’ll glove up and have a feel. Eek. I’ve been so worried about her and now I’m getting concerned. Will let you know what I feel if anything


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Forward to seeing your kids they should be really cute given mamma. He advised though being that close to having her kids might play odd with a CAE test


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Don’t know why that posted twice. 
I couldn’t really feel much to be quite honest - I couldn’t get my fingers in very far. I _think_ it was just her cervix? Felt a bit like a dead end with a little opening but wasn’t very far in. I’m not too sure what I’m looking for though, I’ve never had to assist before. 

She’s having a few more contractions now and lots of yawning and soft bleats since I’ve checked her. But no pushing against me and nothing that felt like a kid. She doesn’t seem distressed at all and I guess that’s what’s worrying me a little…seems like she has a few contractions for a while and then everything just stalls out.

Just still getting ready? Is there anything I can do to help her progress? I don’t mind if it’s just a patience game and I’m just jumping the gunC but if somethings wrong I’d rather take action sooner than later.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah I would definitely glove up and check. Hope things are going well. There are a couple things you can do if she's not dilating.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I know there's a natural alternative to someone posted on here, but my mentor taught me to put a little bit of loose on a glove and rub it on her cervix if she's not dilating of course you can give calcium too to her which will help if she needs it


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I know there's a natural alternative to someone posted on here, but my mentor taught me to put a little bit of loose on a glove and rub it on her cervix if she's not dilating of course you can give calcium too to her which will help if she needs it


Thank you, I will try that. I’ve had to come inside quickly to settle my human kid back to sleep, but I’m right by the door watching Poppy. She had a few more contractions and then lay back down for a bit, just stood back up again and having another contraction and curling her lip.

Once my baby is back to sleep I’ll go back in if she’s making no progress still. I don’t want to interfere if it’s not needed, but she’s a very special doe to me and being her first kidding I’m on edge!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

It just seems like a long time to be having natural contractions and if she's not dilating at all I would start getting concerned if you were talking more than 8 hours I wouldn't go that long. We can interfere too soon but I've also been afraid of that and waited too long. It's really hard to give advice long distance but you won't hurt anything by helping her to dilate. Because if that's the problem things should progress. She taught me to put two or three CC's and put delays on a glove as I kind of go in and apply it to the cervix try to help it manually just a little bit and then leave it alone for 15 minutes or so and then check it again because it will take a few minutes to take effect. They have that in their system anyway when they're kidding so it isn't too big problem. Like I said though somebody on your suggested a couple of different things you can use I just know that one works


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Okay so I had another feel and she’s definitely dilated. Whether she was the first time and I just couldn’t tell, or if me checking the first time helped her along I’m not sure. She’s still not pushing but I felt a kid not too far away. She’s now licking the heck out of me lol. Gonna wait a bit longer and hopefully she’ll push soon


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She’s pushing!! Yay!!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

She’s pushing!! Yay!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am on pins and needles over here!!
Come on, Poppy! You go, girl!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You've got this Poppy! I hope it's easy from here on out!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Go Poppy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay Poppy!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I am going to be loading in the underground. I look forward to seeing kid pictures when I get out.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Buck and doe twins! Once she actually started pushing she was a pro. The doeling was backwards but she had her super easy. And she’s got little socks like her mama!! Buckling has back socks. Will upload photos when they’re dry. For now I don’t know if this will work but they are so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Don’t know why that posted twice.
> I couldn’t really feel much to be quite honest - I couldn’t get my fingers in very far. I _think_ it was just her cervix? Felt a bit like a dead end with a little opening but wasn’t very far in. I’m not too sure what I’m looking for though, I’ve never had to assist before.
> 
> She’s having a few more contractions now and lots of yawning and soft bleats since I’ve checked her. But no pushing against me and nothing that felt like a kid. She doesn’t seem distressed at all and I guess that’s what’s worrying me a little…seems like she has a few contractions for a while and then everything just stalls out.
> ...


Sounds like she’s starting to dialate. Get her up and moving and give some calcium Like tums.
If she’s not stressed, take the tip from her and relax while you can. They can drive you nuts, can’t they😉🤷‍♀️😉🥴


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

McCarthyFarms said:


> Buck and doe twins! Once she actually started pushing she was a pro. The doeling was backwards but she had her super easy. And she’s got little socks like her mama!! Buckling has back socks. Will upload photos when they’re dry. For now I don’t know if this will work but they are so cute!
> View attachment 224145


Ugh, I was just posting! Congratulations they’re gorgeous and one of each...yay!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Just gotta get human baby back to sleep again (she woke up when Poppy started screaming!) and then I’ll try to get some better photos!

The buckling is already sold as a wether to friends of mine…they wanted two kids but I also wanted to retain a doe from Poppy so I’ll have to try and find them a kid from another breeder around the same age. So he doesn’t have a name yet, but we’re going with a flower theme so the doeling is

Grace Bridge TTR PocketFullaPosy aka Posy


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Love Posy! Congratulations! So excited to see her little socks! Good job, Poppy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! She did it, and even backwards! Congratulations!!
The kids are so cute! Looking forward to seeing them dry.
🥰


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, too cute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love her full name!  I love registered names! People are so creative with them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness they look so cute! I can't wait to see them dried off! Great job Poppy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I love her full name!  I love registered names! People are so creative with them.


Hopefully the registrar will let it fly…technically over the character count but they do let the occasional slightly longer one through


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

🤞🥰😉
Hope they do, it’s too cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! So glad is well. They are adorable! I also love the girl's name! 💕


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

Here they are slightly fluffier now!
The doeling Posy is the little buckskin. She is soo energetic. Was up and feeding from Poppy before her brother had even got to his feet. It’s early days but looks like her sire Robin did a good job of levelling out her topline which is what I was hoping for!

“Billy” yes they named him Billy haha…he is the bezoar. He is so similar to Poppy as a kid! Just like his mama. So cute. Poppy is being a great first time mama. 

Both babies are feeding well from both Poppy and the bottle. I will pull them to solely bottle feed in a couple days and Poppy will join my little milking crew - sooo exciting for me as a small time new breeder, to finally have my first ever home bred doe in milk! Feels like I’m heading in the right direction.

Feeling very grateful after a long night that everyone is healthy and happy. 

Now…time for coffee!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy for you! Your first home grown milker, and a doeling that you hoped for!!
Both kids are absolutely gorgeous!! Posy looks regal.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Posy is absolutely stunning! It will be interesting to see if her color changes as she gets older. I've never seen one quite like her! Congratulations to you and Poppy for such wonderful kids!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, they are beautiful babies. Congratulations.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Posy is absolutely stunning! It will be interesting to see if her color changes as she gets older. I've never seen one quite like her! Congratulations to you and Poppy for such wonderful kids!


She is just beautiful! It’s a bit silly for me to retain her as I don’t have a buck to put over here - I’m too new to breeding to consider line breeding and my two bucks are her sire and grand sire  But I’ll cross that bridge when I come to it - she’s too pretty to not keep!

I think she may be a bezoar/buckskin combo. Robin her sire is a buckskin with such an extended cape that he’s almost totally black. We have terrible lighting in the shed where they are, but severe storms at the moment so they’re staying put for now. I can’t wait to see her out and about in the sunlight!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

McCarthyFarms said:


> She is just beautiful! It’s a bit silly for me to retain her as I don’t have a buck to put over here - I’m too new to breeding to consider line breeding and my two bucks are her sire and grand sire  But I’ll cross that bridge when I come to it - she’s too pretty to not keep!
> 
> I think she may be a bezoar/buckskin combo. Robin her sire is a buckskin with such an extended cape that he’s almost totally black. We have terrible lighting in the shed where they are, but severe storms at the moment so they’re staying put for now. I can’t wait to see her out and about in the sunlight!


You can go back to her grandson. I wouldn't go any closer than that some people are willing to but I am not but grandfather to granddaughter is a popular line breed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

I just can’t get enough of this little girl 

She is too cute! Billy’s new owners are coming to meet him today, and then we’re on the hunt to find them a wether kid around the same age to go with him when they collect him. They’re a bit sad that I am keeping Posy, they really wanted siblings.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Poppy is gorgeous! Her coat is top notch. I have a doe named Poppy expecting kids here soon too!


----------

